# Brand New Exterior Trim Product From ValetPRO - Samples Available!



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys.
Greg sent me this absolutely brand new exterior trim product to try and sell as samples. This stuff is so new that it won't even be out to buy as full size for around a month!
It's called Dionysus Trim Glitz.
I've done a good test on it over the last 3 weeks and it's a very very good product. 
I used it on my Dads Mitsubishi Delica 4x4. Delica's are renowned for their plastic exterior trim parts badly fading, and this one was no exception, so it is a very good benchmark to test against. 
After testing it, it's had 3 weeks of extreme weather conditions, from torrential downpours of rain to 23˚C heat, and has been sat next to a building site where it has daily all types of dust blown onto it, and it has fared _brilliantly_. 
IMO, Protectant is a better product than Yellow Bumper Gel (although YBG IS bodyshop safe), as it gives a better shine and lasts longer, but this new Dionysus is better than both of them for using on exterior trim. It will outlast them both and gives a deep and glossy shine which will carry on looking great for weeks. It is a silicone-based product. 
I've also used this on rubber trim and it made the rubber look like new again.
This is a seriously good product, and you can buy _50ml sample sizes from me for £3.15 each. _
I have a limited amount of these for sale so get 'em quickly. 

_To clear up the mystery with the name, Greg names his products after Greek 'god's' and mythological hero's. No literal description connection I don't think.
Here's a bit about it (Wikipedia description - take with large amount of salt): Dionysus_

Application:
- I used a sponge applicator and poured on a £1-sized blob. It's quite a thick product in texture and a little goes quite far.
- After applying it, I left it around 5 minutes and then removed the excess with a soft M/F cloth.
- After another 5 minutes or so I buffed it again.

_Here's the pic of the different stages. _

*Rear bumper step before application.*









*Application by sponge applicator.*









*50/50*









*50/50 close-up.*









*Front bumper before. This has some bad marks on from something, don't know what though. The Dionysus Trim Glitz covered them up really well (I've not found anything yet that would do that) and they are 90% better hidden.*









*50/50. Note that the marks have all but disappeared. *









*Rear step after 3 weeks of extreme weather and lots of building site dust. BEFORE I wiped it down with a damp M/F cloth.*









*After a quick wipe down with a M/F cloth. It's nearly back to how it was just after I applied the Dionysus!*









*Quick water test (50/50) and it's still rolling off the plastic well. It usually sort of absorbs and has little movement. *









*Front bumper after 3 weeks of extreme weather and lots of building site dust. BEFORE I wiped it down with a damp M/F cloth.*









*After a quick wipe down with a M/F cloth. It's nearly back to how it was just after I applied the Dionysus*









*Close up front bumper after 3 weeks.*









*Water test on front bumper after 3 weeks. *









*The sample. £3.15*


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Mmmmm looks interesting. I'll have to try some of this when I get my Mini beast back :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

how do i go about ordering this sample please ?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

silverback said:


> how do i go about ordering this sample please ?


Hi. Thanks for the enquiry. You can just PM me and sort it out from there. It's very straightforward and easy. 
Cheers. :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Just a quick update guys. The Dionysus has been on the truck for over 4 weeks now and it is still working and looking an absolute treat. 
The weather has been extremely hot some days, but the Dionysus has not faded at all on any of the plastics. :thumb:


----------



## QuBall42 (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you still have any samples going? I can't PM at the moment as under the 10 post limit.

Cheers.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Id like to try this please, how much is it with p&p? Paypal ok?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

QuBall42 said:


> Do you still have any samples going? I can't PM at the moment as under the 10 post limit.
> 
> Cheers.





MattWSM said:


> Id like to try this please, how much is it with p&p? Paypal ok?


Hi guys, thanks for the enquiries. The Dionysus Trim Glitz 50ml sample is £2.20.
P+P (per order) is £1.40 for the first item and 30p pre item after that. 
If you would like to order, either PM me or email me at:

[email protected]

If you wan to just PayPal me the funds, my PayPal email is the same one as above.
When paying via PayPal, please remember to fill in your address in the correct Address field, and what your order is in the Notes section.
Cheers. :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

hiya chris, do you have larger samples than this, or do I just have to buy 3or 4 of them? cheers

steve


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

fozzy said:


> hiya chris, do you have larger samples than this, or do I just have to buy 3or 4 of them? cheers
> 
> steve


50ml is the only size I do at the minute. I'm thinking of getting 100ml bottles for some of the products but that may not be for a while. 
Cheers. :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## QuBall42 (Aug 29, 2009)

Chris CPT said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the enquiries. The Dionysus Trim Glitz 50ml sample is £2.20.
> P+P (per order) is £1.40 for the first item and 30p pre item after that.
> If you would like to order, either PM me or email me at:
> 
> ...


Two please  Payment sent via paypal (Unique Transaction ID #3H0770307G625903U)

Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tried mine at the weekend on 12 year old black trim on a 328i Sport. After wiping down with IPA I applied, left to dry for 5 mins and then buffed off with a m/f - lovely finish to it now and totally removed any minor colour variations

Only used about 15% of the sample bottle - highly recommended


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

just finished giving my 330 MSport a quick wash and first try of this trim gel. 

You're right in that that a small amount certainly goes a long way. I applied, waited a few mins, buffed with a MF cloth, waited few more mins and buffed again. Got my seals and exterior black trim looking great. The rear diffuser has never looked so good in all the time I've owned the car.

The only thing were the black panels between the windows. They are black plastic I think. Even though I used MF cloth on them twice, the gel had appeared to smear. i have tried using cloth again to get the smears off, but it's not working 
Someone passing in the street wouldn't notice, but I can. Anything i can do to sort this out? 

Aside from that though, it's a thoroughly good product. :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Dizzle77 said:


> just finished giving my 330 MSport a quick wash and first try of this trim gel.
> 
> You're right in that that a small amount certainly goes a long way. I applied, waited a few mins, buffed with a MF cloth, waited few more mins and buffed again. Got my seals and exterior black trim looking great. The rear diffuser has never looked so good in all the time I've owned the car.
> 
> ...


Glad you like it :thumb:
To get the smears off, try some warm water with a bit of washing up (dishes) liquid. Wet your M/F cloth with the warm water and then put a pea-sized amount of Fairy Liquid or similar on. After you applied that onto the streaks, dry off with another M/F cloth. That should work. 
HTH. 
Chris.


----------



## Grant1987 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dizzle77 said:


> The only thing were the black panels between the windows. They are black plastic I think.
> 
> . :thumb:


You mean the piano black window surrounds? im not sure what they are like on the e91 but im guessing the same as the e92 coupe right? If you are, i share your pain, these mark very very easily, a few weeks worth of water/road grim can permanently mark these beyond repair, and you get some nasty rainbow effect going on 

Couple of layers of Dodo BA wax sorts that out tho, just keep topping it up to avoid those nasty marks.

Grant


----------



## Grant1987 (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh btw, how do i go about purchasing one of these sample pots? It wont let me use the PM, system?

Thanks


Grant


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Dizzle77 said:


> just finished giving my 330 MSport a quick wash and first try of this trim gel.
> 
> You're right in that that a small amount certainly goes a long way. I applied, waited a few mins, buffed with a MF cloth, waited few more mins and buffed again. Got my seals and exterior black trim looking great. The rear diffuser has never looked so good in all the time I've owned the car.
> 
> ...


Is the plastic hard and very glossy like paint? If so i would use a paste wax on these areas. Apply and buff. You can use Dionysus on these areas but you need to apply a thin even layer let it cure for 5 to 10 minutes so it had dried. Then Buff with a clean dry microfibre. However on areas like this i prefer to use a paste wax.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Any-one done any before and after photos?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Grant1987 said:


> Oh btw, how do i go about purchasing one of these sample pots? It wont let me use the PM, system?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Grant


You have to have 10 posts before you can PM. I'll PM you with my email address. Either that or write 2 more posts. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Chris. Just sent a paypal payment through to you for a bottle.

Cheers


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

THE VALET MANN said:


> Hi Chris. Just sent a paypal payment through to you for a bottle.
> 
> Cheers


Spot on. arrived today. Very quick.

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Grant1987 (Oct 26, 2009)

Payment sent matey


Grant


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Chris CPT said:


> To get the smears off, try some warm water with a bit of washing up (dishes) liquid. Wet your M/F cloth with the warm water and then put a pea-sized amount of Fairy Liquid or similar on. After you applied that onto the streaks, dry off with another M/F cloth. That should work.
> HTH.
> Chris.


the damp cloth worked to a certain extent, but still wasn't perfect



Grant1987 said:


> Couple of layers of Dodo BA wax sorts that out tho, just keep topping it up to avoid those nasty marks.





1Valet PRO said:


> If so i would use a paste wax on these areas. Apply and buff.


Yeah these bits can be quite annoying as they certainly do mark easily. Mine have few scratches on them, so think at some point, i'd like to have those smoothed out/polished.

Next time I wash, i'll try some wax on them.Sounds like a plan!
Will definitely carry on using this exterior trim gel on the other bits though.

Not driven my car since I cleaned it. Travelling back to Liverpool this Friday, so looking forward to seeing how the treated trim holds up over the weekend, especially the rear diffuser :driver:

thanks all! :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

The samples of the Dionysus Trim Glitz are absolutely flying off the shelf guys. This is a very very popular product and is definitely one of those golden products you find occasionally along the path of valeting and detailing. :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Chris,is that product also good for the rubber or hard plastic edge's,around the frame of the window,cheer's.

on another note i tryed the Prima Amigo cleaner glaze,and was very impressed would even go as far by saying it's better that the BH


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

paulmc08 said:


> Hi Chris,is that product also good for the rubber or hard plastic edge's,around the frame of the window,cheer's.
> 
> on another note i tryed the Prima Amigo cleaner glaze,and was very impressed would even go as far by saying it's better that the BH


Ho Paul. I've used it on rubber and it's been great. I've used to on quite a few different types of exterior trim and seems fine so it should be okay. 
Cheers.
Chris.


----------



## Grant1987 (Oct 26, 2009)

Got my sample today

Thanks Chris!


Much appreciated


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Got my sample today and Im looking forward to trying it out later. Thanks Chris!

:thumbs:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

What a truly terrific product. Allow me to demonstrate:

I had always been plagued by sloppy mirror plastics. I had tried things like armour-all back to black and Simoniz bumper restorer. But I could never get the trim looking better than this:

Notice the grey patches.









After one application of Dino:








The grey patches are very faintly noticeable. I reckon one more application tomorrow will see them disappear.

Still not convinced.....read on!
Door pillar trims 50/50:









Firewall trim before:









50/50 firewall trim:
I have left the tricky bits under the wiper arms for tomorrow but you can see how faded they were.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for that. Great results!  Apply another coat and it'll last for ages. :thumb:
Cheers.
Chris.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Chris,just sent payment for two of the sample's,cheer's


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> The samples of the Dionysus Trim Glitz are absolutely flying off the shelf guys. This is a very very popular product and is definitely one of those golden products you find occasionally along the path of valeting and detailing. :thumb:


Chris
any idea when bigger bottles will be available??

im just about done with my sample


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> Chris
> any idea when bigger bottles will be available??
> 
> im just about done with my sample


steve,how did you find the dressing,obviously you like it as your wanting a bigger bottle,but just in regard's of different textured plastic's and the dreaded rubber window strip's


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Ordered Friday lunchtime had my stuff by 10am Saturday! Thanks Chris brilliant service! The Microfibres are great as well!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> Chris
> any idea when bigger bottles will be available??
> 
> im just about done with my sample


Hello Steve, thanks for the enquiry. Glad you like the Dionysus. 
I've just talked to Greg from VP, and basically he's waiting on some newly designed bottled labels for all his range. Hopefully it will be available in the next 2 - 3 weeks. Sorry for the wait, but it's worth it. :thumb:
Cheers.
Chris.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

paulmc08 said:


> steve,how did you find the dressing,obviously you like it as your wanting a bigger bottle,but just in regard's of different textured plastic's and the dreaded rubber window strip's


really is good stuff
ive tried it on about 4 cars now and its great on all rubber trim pieces
mirror surrounds scuttle panels,roof trims etc etc
a little goes a long way and is lasting well from my own observations
its now a permanent potion in my magic bag of detailing secrets


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> Hello Steve, thanks for the enquiry. Glad you like the Dionysus.
> I've just talked to Greg from VP, and basically he's waiting on some newly designed bottled labels for all his range. Hopefully it will be available in the next 2 - 3 weeks. Sorry for the wait, but it's worth it. :thumb:
> Cheers.
> Chris.


will you b selling the bigger bottles here???

can you send me a price for two more sample bottles please


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> will you b selling the bigger bottles here???
> 
> can you send me a price for two more sample bottles please


Hi Steve. Nope I won't be selling the bigger bottles. I'll leave that to all the traders on here. I'm just the Samples man. There's loads that sell VP products and I know as soon as they have it in stock, it'll be well known as it such a hugely popular product. 
:thumb:
PM'd you btw.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> Hi Steve. Nope I won't be selling the bigger bottles. I'll leave that to all the traders on here. I'm just the Samples man. There's loads that sell VP products and I know as soon as they have it in stock, it'll be well known as it such a hugely popular product.
> :thumb:
> PM'd you btw.


replied to pm ,:thumb:

please find payment for two samples of trim glitz

cheers
address on paypal notes
thanks
steve

Payment details

Amount: £6.20 GBP
Transaction Date: 30 Jun 2010
Transaction ID: 06829744HL732254A


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

got mine today:thumb:

cheer's Chris


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> really is good stuff
> ive tried it on about 4 cars now and its great on all rubber trim pieces
> mirror surrounds scuttle panels,roof trims etc etc
> a little goes a long way and is lasting well from my own observations
> its now a permanent potion in my magic bag of detailing secrets


You'll have to bring some of this the next time we all meet up Steve, I'm always on the lookout for something to make the Mini arches look pretty :thumb: Any good ?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

fozzy said:


> You'll have to bring some of this the next time we all meet up Steve, I'm always on the lookout for something to make the Mini arches look pretty :thumb: Any good ?


call down ill let you have a look for yourself matey
i think its the best trim product so far
ill be at mine on sunday monday
pm me


----------



## kurekpit (Jun 13, 2010)

Ordered monday , had my stuff today morning (Dub Rep of Ireland)
Thank you Chris -GREAT service! :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

tryed the trim dressing on my own car and have to say i'm impressed,just waiting to see what it's like after the first wash durability and all,but cant see it being an issue,ps also found it easier worked with than the black wow:thumb:


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ordered yesterday lunchtime, delivered 8am this morning!:thumb: Will be trying it out this weekend if the weather is up to it.

Thanks again.
Rob.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

*Competition Time!*

1st prize = 500ml bottle of ValetPRO Dionysus Trim Glitz
2nd prize = 250ml bottle of ValetPRO Dionysus Trim Glitz

This stuff has been a roaring success in sample form and is a massively popular product. See here for my review of it. This competition means you can get your mitts on the full size versions of it.

_*Note* You must have already used or have the Dionysus (only comes in samples size at the mo) to enter the competition._

Click here to enter the competition:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177170


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Tried this out today for the first time and it's by far the best thing i've used on the old freelander. I had a look around for full size bottles but cant seem to find it? is it a pre-release version? or can you point me in the right direction.

If not have you had any thoughts on the 100ml bottles yet?? 

cheers for the super speedy delivery on this too :thumb::


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Not been on for a while  this looks great, trim is something that I always find a pita.
Can i get hold of either a sample or full sized bottle please?
Pm me how to please :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

fozzy said:


> Tried this out today for the first time and it's by far the best thing i've used on the old freelander. I had a look around for full size bottles but cant seem to find it? is it a pre-release version? or can you point me in the right direction.
> 
> If not have you had any thoughts on the 100ml bottles yet??
> 
> cheers for the super speedy delivery on this too :thumb::


Myself and Greg have decided against selling 100ml bottles, as a 50ml sample is more than enough to get an idea of how it works. I think Greg's just getting his labels finished and it'll be out. Try going to ValetPRO's page and asking Greg himself. HTH. :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Chris CPT said:


> Myself and Greg have decided against selling 100ml bottles, as a 50ml sample is more than enough to get an idea of how it works. I think Greg's just getting his labels finished and it'll be out. Try going to ValetPRO's page and asking Greg himself. HTH. :thumb:


Cheers chris, will do


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Chris. Anymore 50ml samples left? If so would you PM me with the details, so I can purchase and try out etc...:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

fozzy said:


> Tried this out today for the first time and it's by far the best thing i've used on the old freelander. I had a look around for full size bottles but cant seem to find it? is it a pre-release version? or can you point me in the right direction.
> 
> If not have you had any thoughts on the 100ml bottles yet??
> 
> cheers for the super speedy delivery on this too :thumb::


Totally agree, for trim protection and restoration i's going to be hard to beat.

Tim


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Jonboy8 said:


> Hi Chris. Anymore 50ml samples left? If so would you PM me with the details, so I can purchase and try out etc...:thumb:


Will do. :thumb:


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you Chris. All paid and looking forward to using this product.:thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

*ALL DIONYSUS TRIM GLITZ SAMPLES NOW **SOLD OUT***

Sorry guys. It's all gone.


----------



## PeteO (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Chris, 
Was interested in purchasing some of this but I am a new member! Is it possible I can buy some please?

Pete


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

PeteO said:


> Hi Chris,
> Was interested in purchasing some of this but I am a new member! Is it possible I can buy some please?
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete.
Welcome to DW. :thumb:
Unfortunately I've completely sold out of it at the mo. Let me know if you're interested in any of the other samples from my main thread anyway. :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149274


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

This available yet? 

drew


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope. Should be some time this month. If you're after a full size bottle, try any of the traders on here that sell ValetPRO products.
HTH :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone know of any traders that have stock of this? can't seam to find any


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Cliff said:


> Anyone know of any traders that have stock of this? can't seam to find any


Should be out in a week or two. Keep looking at the Traders pages on here. :thumb:


----------



## PeteO (Aug 22, 2010)

*Brand New Exterior Trim Product From ValetPRO*

Hi Chris,
do you still have any samples of this please?
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

PeteO said:


> Hi Chris,
> do you still have any samples of this please?
> Cheers :thumb:


Hi Pete. No, sorry, I get asked that everyday - but ValetPRO won't release any more samples now for a few weeks as the product is such a big success off the back of the samples I do. It doesn't need any more hype as the webshops on here are getting pestered for the full size now apparently. :lol:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Yo. 
Welcome to DW. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Dionysus Trim Glitz 50ml Samples.
Back in Stock!!

*VERY VERY LIMITED RUN!*

I have just *9* samples to sell - and these will go quickly as they are in massive demand!

As they are rare as heck - the 50ml samples are now £3.15 each with your DW discount.

PM me or email me at [email protected]

I may get another batch in, but that is not definite by any means.
Cheers guys, :thumb:
Chris.

*The sample.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like it could be good this - Paid


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

ill take 1 send me details for payment


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

Can you send me payment details please i will have 1

Thank you

Steve



Chris CPT said:


> Dionysus Trim Glitz 50ml Samples.
> Back in Stock!!
> 
> *VERY VERY LIMITED RUN!*
> ...


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

bleek said:


> ill take 1 send me details for payment


Done. Thanks. :thumb:



icemanste said:


> Can you send me payment details please i will have 1
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Steve


No worries. PM sent. 

Cheers guys.
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

5 of these sold already guys.
*Only 4 to go* and I only put it up on Sunday morning!
By Monday/Tuesday these will probably be gone. This isn't a pressure sale at all, but honestly, be quick to avoid dissapointment. 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

ill take 1 send me details for payment


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Payment sent for one.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll Take one please


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes please.. how do i pay?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

money sent for Dionysus Sample


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Chris. Payment sent (Unique Transaction ID #1PC8767643954461A)


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cheers Chris, Payment sent and details below 

Amount: £4.65 GBP
Transaction Date: 25 October 2010
Transaction ID: 0AD33984FH241252T

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

7 sold. *2 left*. 
Be quick.


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

Payment sent (Unique Transaction ID #5Y146685C7091221M)

Thank you

Steve



Chris CPT said:


> Done. Thanks. :thumb:
> 
> No worries. PM sent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Only *1* Dionysus Trim Glitz sample left guys. :wave:


----------



## SWF7Y (Oct 19, 2010)

Chris CPT said:


> Only *1* Dionysus Trim Glitz sample left guys. :wave:


I'll have it. Can you PM me the details please :thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Gutted lol


----------



## SWF7Y (Oct 19, 2010)

Payment Sent*(Unique Transaction ID #41874216K3099933X)
Cheers Chris :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

*All Dionysus Trim Glizt Samples are now Sold Out.*

Thanks to all the guys that bought them from me. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

*All Dionysus Trim Glitz Samples are now Sold Out.*

Thanks to all the guys that bought them from me. Please leave any feedback on my service etc on my main samples thread here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149274

Cheers, :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

For those very lucky 9 DW members that managed to buy a sample - these will be sent on the way to you guys today. Enjoy.  :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Received Chris. Thanks again for a great service :thumb:


----------



## SWF7Y (Oct 19, 2010)

Received today. Not tried it yet. Thanks Chris :thumb:


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Received! Great service Chris.. Will give it a go at the weekend..


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

icemanste said:


> Payment sent (Unique Transaction ID #5Y146685C7091221M)
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Steve


Sent you another PM. Damned postie appears to have screwed up. 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Had a sample of this and tried it last weekend. It is a bit like a gel and it spreads nicely. After covering I gave it 5 mins to sink in a bit and then buffed it with an old microfibre. The results were good and it covered the faded bumper on my GF's corsa. I had a bit of an issue with it on my Audi (blue) as when it rained a few times last week I could see where it had run onto the paint. The marks did not come off even after a strong snow foam and wash!!! I used some autoglym EGP which took it off the paint in the end. I suppose this shows a sign that it will last.. but if it runs again this week in the rain I will be taking it all off as it looked quite sloppy on the paintwork.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

mikeyc_123 said:


> Had a sample of this and tried it last weekend. It is a bit like a gel and it spreads nicely. After covering I gave it 5 mins to sink in a bit and then buffed it with an old microfibre. The results were good and it covered the faded bumper on my GF's corsa. I had a bit of an issue with it on my Audi (blue) as when it rained a few times last week I could see where it had run onto the paint. The marks did not come off even after a strong snow foam and wash!!! I used some autoglym EGP which took it off the paint in the end. I suppose this shows a sign that it will last.. but if it runs again this week in the rain I will be taking it all off as it looked quite sloppy on the paintwork.


hello Mike

I you want to contact me about this please do.

I have come across this once myself. It was down to over appling the product. This is easly done. Rule of thumb if you can see a layor of Dionysus prior to buffing on the plastic then its too thick. keep rubbing it in untill it look just like new plastic. Then alow it to cure. buff using a microfibre after 5-10 mins. Microfibre should be clean and dry. Do not apply with a microfibre or terry towel these cloths will apply the product too thickly. Use a sponge. The whole application process can take some time on fiddily plastic to make sure an even thin layor is put on. But the end results are worth it as it lasts a long time. Once the car has be done once future application are even easier as its only a quick wipe over with dionysus to refreash the finish.

Also the product does need time to cure prior to getting wet. Don't use strong alkiline snow foam to clean car after. Us a pH neutral pre wash/snow foam.

This should help and stop this from happening.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

mikeyc_123 said:


> Had a sample of this and tried it last weekend. It is a bit like a gel and it spreads nicely. After covering I gave it 5 mins to sink in a bit and then buffed it with an old microfibre. The results were good and it covered the faded bumper on my GF's corsa. I had a bit of an issue with it on my Audi (blue) as when it rained a few times last week I could see where it had run onto the paint. The marks did not come off even after a strong snow foam and wash!!! I used some autoglym EGP which took it off the paint in the end. I suppose this shows a sign that it will last.. but if it runs again this week in the rain I will be taking it all off as it looked quite sloppy on the paintwork.


Hi Mike.
Yes, I've done that before too. As Greg said, it's definitely about over-application if that happens. 
The way I apply it is:
- Apply thinly with an applicator pad
- Leave for around 10 minutes to 'cure'
- Buff off with a good microfibre cloth
- Leave another 5 - 10 minutes and buff off again.

HTH :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Greg/Chris,

Cheers for the hints and tips.. I have mothers car to do in a few weeks so will try the above and let you know how it goes. 

Mike


----------



## brightspark (Aug 21, 2010)

Did the father-in-laws Fiesta's trim in my garage, thin layer, waited then buffed off, when he drove off it was starting to rain heavy and I thought that's it will have to reapply it.
Looked at it the next day and it was fine, no smears and the product was still doing it's job, looked brill.Applied same as chris cpt


----------



## focus321 (May 30, 2010)

*?*

have u still got samples left


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

focus321 said:


> have u still got samples left


Hi. Sorry, no samples of the Dionysus left at the moment.
Tbh, it's that good a product that it's worth buying the full size. I've not come across anyone that doesn't like it yet. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Mirecxl (Jan 3, 2011)

So no more samples of Dionysus Trim ? neverever ?


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well .. since around 8th November this stuff is still going strong on the GF's corsa. The back bumer did have some strange fading when i applied it and these have come back through (almost like stretch marks, when I pointed these out to the GF she was not very happy and stated that people might associate them, she is blond!). BUT.. it is still going strong on the Audi and on the other areas on the Corsa. This is really good stuff and I when the sample runs out, which wont be for a very long time, i will just purchase the full item. It lasts for a very long time, it is easy to apply when you do it right and it looks good (if you dont apply too much, and a little goes a long way). A very good product which is well worth the price. I am now looking at all of the other valet pro products as this has impressed me very much.. but I will of course be trying the samples first from Chris


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Mirecxl said:


> So no more samples of Dionysus Trim ? neverever ?


Go for the full bottle mate.. it will last you a very long time and it is fantastic stuff.. by far the best trim product I have ever used so far and I am about to throw out autoglym stuff as it only lasts a few weeks and its a hastle re-appying it, where as this stuff lasts for ages!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Mirecxl said:


> So no more samples of Dionysus Trim ? neverever ?


Well, never say never eh. 
It all depends on ValetPRO and whether they want to do another ltd run.
If you start bugging Greg from VP about it now, by mid 2011 he might let me sell some more. :lol:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------

